#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  [Blog UBNT BR] Sabia que Largura de Banda NÃO é Velocidade?

## shbbrito

Sabia que largura de banda NÃO é velocidade?

Saber a diferença entre as métricas largura de banda (throughput) e latência é fundamental para interpretar corretamente os testes de velocidade que são utilizados para medir o desempenho da conexão com a Internet. Leia mais…

- Sabia que Largura de Banda NÃO é Velocidade? Entenda a Diferença das Métricas Throughput e Latência...

----------


## emilidani

Para ter maiores velocidades precisa de maior largura de banda porem a reciproca não é verdadeira.

----------


## sphreak

> Sabia que largura de banda NÃO é velocidade?
> 
> Saber a diferença entre as métricas largura de banda (throughput) e latência é fundamental para interpretar corretamente os testes de velocidade que são utilizados para medir o desempenho da conexão com a Internet. Leia mais…
> 
> - Sabia que Largura de Banda NÃO é Velocidade? Entenda a Diferença das Métricas Throughput e Latência...


Explica isso pro cliente que tá na ponta da lança! 
Pra nós ISP faz sentido. Pro cliente faz sentido o tamanho dos arquivos por unidade de tempo. 

Essa métrica que informa o texto tem seu valor mas uma interpretação mau feita.

Em minha interpretação a velocidade (assim como os usuários) se dividem em três grupos distintos: Os que necessitam de baixo tempo de transferência de pacotes (baixa latência ou baixo ping), os que necessitam ou anseiam de baixo tempo de transferêcia total e os que necessitam dos dois.
No final das contas a velocidade do tipo "latência" importa a muitos poucos usuários. Os usuários gamers por exemplo, tem de média a baixa quantidade de dados transferidos durante uma partida e vejam que não entrei no mérito dos dados transferidos na instalação e atualização dos jogos, que em meu ver a curto prazo consomem mais dados dos que as próprias partidas dos jogos.
A esses usuários interessa mais a velocidade que os pacotes são entregues ao destino do que a quantidade geral de dados transmitidos.

Outro e arrisco a dizer senão o maior grupo de consumidores de internet é os que fazem transferência de arquivos maiores. Download de aplicativos, download de arquivos, Youtube, Facebook, Instagram, Whatsapp, entre outros.
São os clientes domésticos. A estes interessam que o vídeo abra rápido e em alta resolução, arquivos e fotos cheguem rapidamente aos seus celulares e computadores, além de múltiplos usuários conectados.

Já que o texto da Ubiquiti trata de tanques de gasolina, eu vou tratar este caso como: Necessidade de 100 litros de água em uma extremidade do encanamento.

Se um consumidor necessita de 100L de água saindo de um reservatório e chegando ao seu consumo, são poucos usuários que necessitam da primeira gota de água rapidamente, enquanto a maioria dos usuários prefere que os 100L cheguem em sua totalidade mais rápido do que a primeira gota.

Imagine o cenário:

100L de água tem que ser transferidos a 1 metro de distância, mas isso será feito com um cano de 1mm. A primeira gota chegará em 1 segundo, mas a transferência total demoraria horas.

100L de água tem de ser transportados a 1 metro de distância, mas isso será feito com um cano de 100mm. A primeira gota chegará em 1 segundo e o restante chegará em um turbilhão, terminando a transferência em poucos instantes. Esta segunda condição interessa mais ao usuário final.

O 2º cenário:

00L de água tem que ser transferidos a 1000m de distância, mas isso será feito com um cano de 1mm. A primeira gota chegará em muitos segundos e a transferência total demoraria horas.

100L de água tem de ser transportados a 1000 metros de distância, mas isso será feito com um cano de 100mm. A primeira gota chegará em muitos segundo e o restante chegará em um turbilhão, terminando a transferência em poucos instantes. Esta segunda condição interessa mais ao usuário final.

Por isso as conexões de banda larga via satélite estão se tornando atraentes (ainda que com franquia) em locais mais distantes, em detrimento inclusive a internet em 5.8Ghz, pois a latência de 500ms a 700ms são pouco percebidas ou não fazem diferença ao usuário final e as conexões de grandes centros são mais atraentes devido ao baixo preço final. Decorrente principalmente do baixo custo da infra-estrutura.
A estes mais interessa que um arquivo, imagem, vídeo seja transferido rapidamente do que a velocidade em que a transferência se inicie.

Este é um dos motivos que as grandes operadoras querem implantar franquia de dados em seus planos de internet. Esqueçam da falácia de custos, etc. 
O grande motivo é a ocupação da rede! 

Um cliente que tem uma baixa largura de banda contratada, tende a ocupar a rede mais continuamente do que um cliente com uma banda mais larga e essa ocupação contínua sobrecarrega mais a rede do que os chamados "bursts" de transmissão. Inclusive quem trabalha com rádio e ainda insiste em vender planos de 1Mb com a desculpa que "é no rádio" (já vi provedor otário com essa desculpa), que ter a rede em uso constante é pior do que ter a rede com flutuações de tráfego.

----------


## emilidani

> Sabia que largura de banda NÃO é velocidade?
> 
> Saber a diferença entre as métricas largura de banda (throughput) e latência é fundamental para interpretar corretamente os testes de velocidade que são utilizados para medir o desempenho da conexão com a Internet. Leia mais…
> 
> - Sabia que Largura de Banda NÃO é Velocidade? Entenda a Diferença das Métricas Throughput e Latência...



Creio que esse artigo tem um erro conceitual grave. Confunde "Largura de Banda [MHz]" com "Throughput [BPS]" Largura de banda deriva do ingles Bandwith e significa Largura do canal de comunicação em frequencia. Exemplo 20MHz, 40MHz , 80MHz, etc.

O Throughput é a quantidades de bits que passam por esse canal na unidade de tempo. A quantidade MAX Teorica, de Bits que passam pelo canal esta diretamente relacionado com a Largura de Banda configurada e com o "ruido" presente no meio, porem o Throughput depende de outros fatores como capacidade de processamento do equipamento e algoritmos de controle adicionados.

----------


## fmcjunior

A afirmação esta errada justamente pelo fato de largura de banda ser media pelo tempo de resposta, o erro esta no fato de usar unidades de medida diferentes para dar o resultado a largura de banda vendida ao cliente é medida em Megas/segundo e a latência é media em em mile segundos, o controle de banda é feito em cima de Meba/s á fácil perceber isso em um cliente com latência de 1 milesegundo e 2Mb de largura de banda e outro com 100 Mile segundo de latência e plano de 10Mb, o segundo vai assistir videos em 4k sem travamentos já o de 2mb terá travas, então sim largura de banda tem 100% a ver com velocidade apenas use as mesma unidades de medida.

----------

